# Changing a horse's show name



## starfast (Aug 30, 2014)

I bought my horse back in November and she didn't come with show name. She's always just used her barn name at shows. I was wondering if it's possible to change this? If so, how would I go about doing it? I heard one lady at my barn say that she didn't want to change because it was too expensive, but I've also heard that you only have to pay a fee if you do breed shows (which I don't).

I'm fine with just showing her under her barn name, but I think it would be fun to come up with a show name.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

At breed shows the registered name is used. At open shows you can rename the horse at every show you attend. It's just a guide for the show secretary to keep track of points/placings and is backup for the number you are issued at that particular show.


----------

